# Hedgehog Facts



## fishhead (Nov 18, 2013)

We made a collection of amazing hedgehog facts some might enjoy:

The truest of them:












































































































As a special bonus, we also made a Where's Pricklepants puzzle:


----------



## Aurora81 (Feb 28, 2016)

Love it!! :joy::joy::joy:


----------



## fishhead (Nov 18, 2013)

Aurora81 said:


> Love it!! :joy::joy::joy:


Thanks!

We've collected them on the blog as a convenient place to stow them:

https://princesspricklepants.com/2016/06/26/hedgehog-facts/


----------

